# so i made a shift knob



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

*so i made a shift knob (added some directions)*

i didnt like what was out on the market so i decided to make my own 










heres a pic of it installed. 










overall im very happy with it. shifting feels a bit smoother now because of the added weight. what do you guys think?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i like it. :thumbup: for being creative


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks man 

heres a pic of the rest of the car


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

Make me one? I like the idea of a heavier knob but can't justify the price tag of the retail stuff. PM me a price for materials and something for your time if you're interested please.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

i sent you a pm. and if anyone else wants one feel free to send me a pm as well


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

I hope you have gloves in your car for shifting gears on a scorching hot day


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I like it man, looks good. Had to laugh at that last post tho cause my Osir knob is exactly the same. Gets super hot when the suns out and super cold in the winter time haha. They do make a little boot that covers the knob itself, I might have to buy one cause it kinda sucks in both seasons.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

surprisingly it hasn't been too bad so far but ill chime in when it gets below zero


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

Best shift knob evaarrr - Quaife 

Never hot, never cold. 

quaife discontinued these awhile back as far as I know, you should lathe some up


----------



## adamea1635 (Apr 11, 2006)

Thing is pretty awesome. I would be interested in at least seeing the price if you were going to make a batch.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

i cant post prices shoot me a pm. they cost less than two Andrew Jacksons shipped


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

delrin is a nice material.. ill give it a shot at some point


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

Hmmmmm, can you make one thats more round than narrow? And how do you attach them to the shifter rod?


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks for the orders everyone. here's a pic of all the completed knobs.









and polished









installation is pretty easy. here what you start with









you'll start by lifting up the shift boot. its going to take two hands.

IMG]http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r502/slomk5/20120924_223035_zps80194833.jpg[/IMG]

now with the boot up and out of the way you can proceed to break the retaining clip. unfortuneatly there no polite way of doing this so use your trusty vise grips.










and the aftermath 










now with that done you can proceed to unclip the boot from the stock knob. gently pry with a flat head screw driver until the retaining ring unclips itself,









here's what it looks like when done










now you can go ahead and pull the knob out.









alright almost done. just slip the bottom of the knob through the hole and zip tie it. (ill include a zip tie for ya).









all theres left to do is tighten up the set crews of either side (3mm allen key) and push the shifter base back in place.









and the result


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

Can you make the same thing out of black delrin? I would def buy one. I have metal shift knobs and having it freezing in winter and burning in summer.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

i went ahead and polished all of them. i still have material to make a few more if anyone else is interested.

damn they look foxy i think i did a better jon on these than i did my own


----------



## adamea1635 (Apr 11, 2006)

You got some money on da paypal. Let me know when ya ship it. thanks


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Will these fit an mkvi jetta 5 spd also what is the cost of this shipped?


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah it will fit the 2.5 pm me for the price


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

i really want to thank everyone for the interest and for their orders. i have material on the way for 15 more knobs so if you didn't order or if youre still on the fence don't feel like you've missed out. this has given me the confidence to roll out some more of the 2.5 stuff ive been working on. namely a shortram intake, cold air intake and a short runner manifold (the first two are already done) and some other things that are still the planning phase (not bad for a one man show lol). anyway thanks again for all the interest and stay tuned in , my goal it to keep things as affordable as possible for the average enthusiast like me 


thanks again guys:wave:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

can you do full "3d printing"???

meaning: do you have a full CNC? 

if so, could i send you a solidworks file to have it done??

if so, this is great!


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

by trade i am a cnc machinist/ programmer and i also use autocad and solidworks daily. my little home shop is all manual machines but if need be i have access to cnc lathes and mills. what do you have in mind?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

slomk5 said:


> by trade i am a cnc machinist/ programmer and i also use autocad and solidworks daily. my little home shop is all manual machines but if need be i have access to cnc lathes and mills. what do you have in mind?


great! 
for starters i wanted a keychain...

but eventually i want to make a new shifter (the "stick", not just the top part) so that i can later make a plate as an R8:



















its all super simple, and they dont need any crazy presicion.. i just dont have the tools to do it...


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

hmm. not impossible but maybe prohibitively expensive. the shift rod diameter would have to be brought down to .300in or so. then the reverse lock out spring perch might need to be cut down or the entire shifter base may need to be lowered. then there's the question of driviability i remember driving a old ferrari 208 with a gated shifter and being generally displeased with the notchiness of it. in conclusion it can be done but the result may leave something to be desired and it wont be cheap


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, dont worry about the design... i'd do that.

all i'd need from you is the "printing" of it.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

lol printing is an additive process machining is a subtractive one. if you have a dxf file or something shoot me an email and ill talk to the machine shop


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

slomk5 said:


> lol printing is an additive process machining is a subtractive one. if you have a dxf file or something shoot me an email and ill talk to the machine shop


lol, i know, i know... i just forgot the right word.

i dont have anything, its just something i've had on my head for a while.. its just good to know that i can now machine it and have it done!


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

no problem. the shift rod itself is the easy part and i can crank that out on the tooling i have. the gate will need to be cnced


chris


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

I really like it - a great minimalist look.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Make me a shorter round like shaped one? Almost the size of the OEM one,, but with a little shoulder to it like your tall one. And could you integrate the little bushing into it for the leather to gold up to and be a solid piece?

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## adamea1635 (Apr 11, 2006)

USPS says I get mine on Monday. Awesome, thanks Chris.


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Chris you sir have a PM, sorry for the delayed response


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

youre welcome adam thanks again. 


and i sent you a message waking


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

ordered cant wait =]


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I think this is what Tyler was referring to:









Notice the ending on the oem knob

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

That can be done but its not necessary. Lots of people have been asking about ball shifters. Im gong to come up with a tool to accomplish that soon


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

cant wait to get this.. wish I would have ordered sooner LOL


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

I got mine yesterday, absolutely fantastic workmanship! Thank you so much!


Brian


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

f5racing said:


> I got mine yesterday, absolutely fantastic workmanship! Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Brian


youre welcome man post up some pics!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah i want it to have a Lip and finished looking end the boot can be zipped to. Like a 1 piece part, shift knob, flare for boot then screw section








See where the boot folds in? Make that part seamless into the knob.... Make sense?
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## randomhero9 (Mar 10, 2011)

*FV-QR*

What are you asking to have one of these made?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes posted i want a Round one though

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

why dont you read post #36


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I can read just fine was trying to get you the idea of a finished edge/nursing to fold the boot around. 

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## randomhero9 (Mar 10, 2011)

slomk5 said:


> why dont you read post #36


This was to me about the price :banghead:

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, randomhero I sent you a pm. Tyler I can add that feature pm me for payment details


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Came in yesterday. Looks amazing..... Now hopefully it warms up so I can install it


----------



## randomhero9 (Mar 10, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Just ordered it cant wait to get it


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Installed yesterday ... Love it 

I'll never be able to put my stock nob back on though, totally destroyed the plastic clip that holds the boot on.
Also ripped the boot in 4 spots from attempting to pry that clip off lol


----------



## adamea1635 (Apr 11, 2006)

Got mine. Looks awesome. Will post a pic when I get it in. Prob post Frankenstorm.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah, that boot can be a bit tricky if youre not careful


----------



## adamea1635 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Its In*

Thanks Chris, it came out well.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

so i made some progress on the ball knob you guys were asking about


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

slomk5 said:


> so i made some progress on the ball knob you guys were asking about




:thumbup: Looks like a great start.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

There we go!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

its all done hooray












and installed


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

no pun intended, but i thought it was going to be a ball knob... not a round top.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

if i kept going it would have ended up too small and being too light. calling it ballish would have been more accurate i guess but i dont think vortex is any place to argue semantics


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

anyways if anyone wants a knob of either style feel free to shoot me a pm


----------



## wushugs (Oct 1, 2008)

while it looks super slick and baller. also looks like something a girl woudl sit on.. any thoughts?


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

whatever youre into man


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

hey, i noticed that the mk5 forum thread is gone. i finally got the shifter from my sister, but its a bit too small for my hands. i was just wondering if you can make a wider one for me?


----------



## stockstatus (Jun 4, 2012)

Pm'd

sent from a payphone using quarters


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

i pm'd you kyle


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

you guys are awesome... that is all


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

damnit, just saw this threat pop up in my subscribed threads and realized i never responded. is 2" the max width? im looking for like 2.5-3" rounded top.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

if you want something bigger i can help you out with that.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Can you make one threaded m8x1.25


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

how much?


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Euro~JsTr (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been looking for a aftermarket shift knob for my mk6. Have you been toying with any other ideas?:beer: looks damn good though.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

what are you looking for


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

*Purchased Shift Knob*

Thought I'd update this, I bought a shift knob a couple of weeks ago. I installed it a week ago and it fits really tight and snug. It feels nice to use, good size and weight. Worth the money for sure. 

Thanks Chris!


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

im glad you like it


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

i had a bit of black delrin left over from another project so i decided to make a knob out of it 
<a href="http://s1169.photobucket.com/user/slomk5/media/SAM_0234_zps0b2240a1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r502/slomk5/SAM_0234_zps0b2240a1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo SAM_0234_zps0b2240a1.jpg"/></a>



im pretty pleased with it


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

slomk5 said:


> i had a bit of black delrin left over from another project so i decided to make a knob out of it
> <a href="http://s1169.photobucket.com/user/slomk5/media/SAM_0234_zps0b2240a1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r502/slomk5/SAM_0234_zps0b2240a1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo SAM_0234_zps0b2240a1.jpg"/></a>
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna start selling delrin shiftknobs??


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

ive got enough material for one more if you want it.. shoot me a pm


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Does delrin get hot/cold in 110F/0F?


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

in my experience it is pretty neutral, in the real world they use it for high tension electrical insulation so its made to be relatively inert


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

How much are you selling the billet knobs for?


----------

